# I need help painting BIG jig heads!



## kgpcr (Sep 17, 2008)

Well i have a dozen 16 and 24oz jig heads and not its time to paint them. Do any of you have any tips as to what kind of paint works best? Powder or vinyl? Brands of paint? Any help would be appriceiated!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I use enamal paints. I get em from hobby stores. Or even walmart or advance auto.
For basic colors i use testors enamal paints. Dip the heads into the jars. And brush the eyes. For exotic colors i get the Car touch up paints from advance auto. Usually spray enamals. I love burgandy metallic.. or blue or deep green metallics or metal flake. Looks awsome.
and if the jig heads are big like yours tape em off and 2 tone em. . Then once they dry all the way paint with either enamal clear nail polish or a spray clear coat. 
Have fun and dont be afraid to try new colors. Creativity is fun.

And if you dont like the colors.. Once cured you can repaint em..... Just make sure to read the directions, and get like paints so they dont orange peel.. Unless you want em too. Gives a textured look, and possibly make a different vibration in the water.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have tried all kinds of paint and powder paint is the only thing I use now. It is the most durable paint you can use. I now have a fluid bed that allows me to get a light, even coat on the lead. If you plan on doing many jigheads you should look into getting a fluid bed, a small one can handle the size jigheads you have.

John


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have no experience over 3 oz Cobia jigs. Unless you want to invest in a fluid bed and a few oz of the color powder paint you want, you really only have one option. 

I would dip it in lacquer or enamel paint, shake off the excess with a flick of the wrist, and let dry for a few hours between coats. A white under coat will give you better colors. Then seal with clear lacquer, clear nail polish, epoxy, ect.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

A fluid bed and powder paint is the only way to go. I have painted hundreds of jig heads up to 48oz with mine.

Dean


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

*lure painting*

I have painted many a lure with all kinds of paint,but I find that a spray will work well.Powder is ok but have to watch for extra powder to build up.Work in a well ventilated area for all your painting.Good luck.


----------

